# Courtesy Delivery Cost



## bdaddylo (Mar 18, 2009)

I purchased my car from an out of state dealer and wanted to know the approximate cost for courtesy delivery to my local dealer. It is my understanding that the dealership making the delivery charges the selling dealership and that cost is charged back to the customer. 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bdaddylo said:


> I purchased my car from an out of state dealer and wanted to know the approximate cost for courtesy delivery to my local dealer. It is my understanding that the dealership making the delivery charges the selling dealership and that cost is charged back to the customer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


Sometimes we do it for free. There is no "customary" amount. I've been asked to pay as much as $200. $100 sounds more than fair.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> Sometimes we do it for free. There is no "customary" amount. I've been asked to pay as much as $200. $100 sounds more than fair.


Have you done one recently for this much?

As of a couple of years ago, $250 at minimum and $500 on average was customary. Curious who is doing them for you that cheap.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

BMW of Manhattan - free

BMW of Boise - $500


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Have you done one recently for this much?
> 
> As of a couple of years ago, $250 at minimum and $500 on average was customary. Curious who is doing them for you that cheap.


To be honest, I haven't done one since my previous career at Cutter. I used to do them for
my dealer friends for free sometimes, or $100 to cover the cost of a detail. If it needs a PDI, add another hun.
We're seeing ED's + PCDs for $500 over, and a Courtesy Delivery costs the same????

Send me all of the CDs you can (anyone)!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> To be honest, I haven't done one since my previous career at Cutter. I used to do them for
> my dealer friends for free sometimes, or $100 to cover the cost of a detail. If it needs a PDI, add another hun.
> We're seeing ED's + PCDs for $500 over, and a Courtesy Delivery costs the same????
> 
> Send me all of the CDs you can (anyone)!


hahaha

But you bring up a good point... Its all about who you know. If you have some friends at other stores, you can probably get some done cheap or even free.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm going to bet the local dealer will be none too happy YOU didn't buy from them- and will charge accordingly.

Let us know what they work out.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> To be honest, I haven't done one since my previous career at Cutter. I used to do them for
> my dealer friends for free sometimes, or $100 to cover the cost of a detail. If it needs a PDI, add another hun.
> We're seeing ED's + PCDs for $500 over, and a Courtesy Delivery costs the same????
> 
> Send me all of the CDs you can (anyone)!


It's maybe $75 for a tank of gas, $100 for a PDI, $omething for the detail, $omething for guy doing the BMW Assist registration, $omething for the DMV paperwork if it's in the same state, and if other states are like CA the car must be $mogged before it is registered. Years ago the cars weren't smogged after an ED, but two local dealers advise the smog test is a requirement for out of state/out of US initial deliveries.

I'd like a free tank of gas Jon; the 650 is thirsty! I'll be driving through SBA on the way to Cambria later today 

Dick


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

I have been quoted from_ free_ to up to $750 for Courtesy Delivery... 

The free cost was a surprise as I was initially quoted $250 -this is for a not-yet-delivered 2012 M3. My local dealer is excellent in parts and service but simply a disgrace in sales quality, however the parts guys suggested to ask one particular salesperson that deal mostly with European Delivery so I gave him a shot to hear what he was going to quote.

His initial quote of $250 was very decent, especially comparing it to another dealer that quoted $750 right out of the bat. But the revelation was that this person was much nicer and professional than any of the other salespersons in this dealership. And he was a BMW Individual freak... and my M3 is Individual.

Long story short, the $250 charge was mostly for a detail and a full tank of gas once the car arrives. He asked me if I would like to detail and gas my own car, which I said_ hell, yeah!_

Now the cost is $0. Hopefully I will pick up the car either tomorrow or Monday, it is up to the VDC release.


----------



## bdaddylo (Mar 18, 2009)

The dealer that I will be asking to do the CD is the dealer where I presenty get my e60 serviced. Should I speak to a CA there and work something out prior to having the selling CA request the CD?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

bdaddylo said:


> The dealer that I will be asking to do the CD is the dealer where I presenty get my e60 serviced. Should I speak to a CA there and work something out prior to having the selling CA request the CD?


That's what I did... my out-state selling dealer was only notified of the Courtesy Delivery after I made the deal with my local dealer. The Courtesy Delivery cost was going to be paid directly by me to the local dealer.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Technic said:


> That's what I did... my out-state selling dealer was only notified of the Courtesy Delivery after I made the deal with my local dealer. The Courtesy Delivery cost was going to be paid directly by me to the local dealer.


Yep; that works best.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Technic said:


> That's what I did... my out-state selling dealer was only notified of the Courtesy Delivery after I made the deal with my local dealer. The Courtesy Delivery cost was going to be paid directly by me to the local dealer.


Curious..what did you say to the CD dealer when you were asking them directly about a CD? I mean, isn't it kind of awkward to basically be saying "well, i live near you but decided to buy a car from a dealer across the country, but i'd still like to pick it up here..."

Wish i'd known that BMW of Manhattan does CDs for free. I've heard all sorts of horror stories about them and my visits to their sales department were quite awful so i'm surprised.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

bmw325 said:


> Curious..what did you say to the CD dealer when you were asking them directly about a CD? I mean, isn't it kind of awkward to basically be saying *"well, i live near you but decided to buy a car from a dealer across the country, but i'd still like to pick it up here..."*
> Wish i'd known that BMW of Manhattan does CDs for free. I've heard all sorts of horror stories about them and my visits to their sales department were quite awful so i'm surprised.


It was not awkward, it was... "I got my car from out of state just because I tried two times to buy cars previously here and this dealer simply sucks in sales. But I would like to have it delivered here because I have been using your service since 2002 and they are top notch" ... kind of blunt.

The salesperson admitted so much as saying that "that period of suckness" was behind as the management was indeed changed some time ago and now there were looking to really get better in sales quality. And then he offered the $250 quote. :bigpimp:

Yesterday he told me that his dealership was selected among the new 40 M Certified Centers in the USA and today they have 2 Frozen Siver M3 in their showroom to prove it. So they must be doing much better than before, I guess.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dkreidel said:


> It's maybe $75 for a tank of gas, $100 for a PDI, $omething for the detail, $omething for guy doing the BMW Assist registration, $omething for the DMV paperwork if it's in the same state, and if other states are like CA the car must be $mogged before it is registered. Years ago the cars weren't smogged after an ED, but two local dealers advise the smog test is a requirement for out of state/out of US initial deliveries.
> 
> I'd like a free tank of gas Jon; the 650 is thirsty! I'll be driving through SBA on the way to Cambria later today
> 
> Dick


Beautiful (stormy) day on the coast. I love Cambria!! Moonstone Beach is so cool...

:thumbup:

What time are you rolling through? I have a meeting at BMW Santa Barbara later this morning with our BWW Factory Rep.,
but will only be there for a couple of hours...


----------



## bdaddylo (Mar 18, 2009)

Seems like the going rate is $500.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

bmw325 said:


> Curious..what did you say to the CD dealer when you were asking them directly about a CD? I mean, isn't it kind of awkward to basically be saying "well, i live near you but decided to buy a car from a dealer across the country, but i'd still like to pick it up here..."
> 
> Wish i'd known that BMW of Manhattan does CDs for free. I've heard all sorts of horror stories about them and my visits to their sales department were quite awful so i'm surprised.


Thy are indeed as you state but are owned by BMW NA so they are a "company" store and do free Courtesy Deliveries if your dealer is connected in any positive way with someone at BMWNA.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Beautiful (stormy) day on the coast. I love Cambria!! Moonstone Beach is so cool...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I waved as I went by - at the El Calibri on Moonstone Beach Drive now :thumbup: and the Sea Chest later for dinner :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

dkreidel said:


> Thy are indeed as you state but are owned by BMW NA so they are a "company" store and do free Courtesy Deliveries if your dealer is connected in any positive way with someone at BMWNA.


So strange that a corporate owned store would be do bad. Even the interior of it is "off brand" as they say. With most brands (apple for example) a corp store is a showcase.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bmw325 said:


> So strange that a corporate owned store would be do bad. Even the interior of it is "off brand" as they say. With most brands (apple for example) a corp store is a showcase.


In their defense, it is an older building and doesn't look *that* bad... just outdated. Not sure when it was last updated, but I'd say probably 20 years ago or so.

It is going to be getting an extensive renovation pretty soon. http://www.bmwblog.com/2011/04/18/b...nd-mini-dealerships-for-a-sustainable-future/


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dkreidel said:


> Thy are indeed as you state but are owned by BMW NA so they are a "company" store and do free Courtesy Deliveries if your dealer is connected in any positive way with someone at BMWNA.





dkreidel said:


> I waved as I went by - at the El Calibri on Moonstone Beach Drive now :thumbup: and the Sea Chest later for dinner :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I learned something new on Bimmerfest.com today... 

Are the waves big up there right now? Nice swell in the water!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

SARAFIL said:


> In their defense, it is an older building and doesn't look *that* bad... just outdated. Not sure when it was last updated, but I'd say probably 20 years ago or so.
> 
> It is going to be getting an extensive renovation pretty soon. http://www.bmwblog.com/2011/04/18/b...nd-mini-dealerships-for-a-sustainable-future/


I think the bigger issue is the STAFF and ATTITUDE at BMW manhattan- it's legendary.

Think postal service meets car dealership...folks just punching a clock, nobody needs to do a great job, no incentive to do things right. As to WHY bmw 'corporate' allows this, who knows.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ard said:


> I think the bigger issue is the STAFF and ATTITUDE at BMW manhattan- it's legendary.
> 
> Think postal service meets car dealership...folks just punching a clock, nobody needs to do a great job, no incentive to do things right. As to WHY bmw 'corporate' allows this, who knows.


Well, I know that is another issue and I wasn't really going there. My comment was directed mostly at the comment about the outdated facilities.

As for the staff... I don't really know anyone at BMW NYC personally, but the comments don't surprise me. However, I do know the folks at MINI NYC well and they are a great group. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone in the city looking for a MINI.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> Beautiful (stormy) day on the coast. I love Cambria!! Moonstone Beach is so cool...
> 
> :thumbup:...


Yeah. Tomorrow when the Sun is up...


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Just for conversation re: courtesy delivery.....BMW of Manhattan is owned by BMW......... it is a factory store. They have guidelines that are much more strict that the average dealers. Plus they do all sorts of specialty deals (diplomatic, ED, EPP,Military, corporate, Balistic and armor packages) and the courtesy delivery.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Just for conversation re: courtesy delivery.....BMW of Manhattan is owned by BMW......... it is a factory store. They have guidelines that are much more strict that the average dealers. Plus they do all sorts of specialty deals (diplomatic, ED, EPP,Military, corporate, Balistic and armor packages) and the courtesy delivery.


Wow. You'd seriously never guess they are held to "higher standards" there. Any idea why BMWNA bothers to own a dealership at all (especially since its run like they couldn't give a cr*p) I do agree that the mini part is much better.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bmw325 said:


> Wow. You'd seriously never guess they are held to "higher standards" there. Any idea why BMWNA bothers to own a dealership at all (especially since its run like they couldn't give a cr*p) I do agree that the mini part is much better.


Real estate cost in NYC. Many manufacturers own their dealers in NYC because of the very high real estate cost. Others subsidize a private operator to run a dealership in the city. Either way, without the manufacturer's help there would be no dealers in Manhattan due to the cost.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Real estate cost in NYC. Many manufacturers own their dealers in NYC because of the very high real estate cost. Others subsidize a private operator to run a dealership in the city. Either way, without the manufacturer's help there would be no dealers in Manhattan due to the cost.


Yeah, I think I remember reading about that in the nytimes a while ago. But since the dealership is there mostly for brand image purposes anyway, why not go all out and do it right..maybe even have well trained product people who don't work on commission. More like an apple store for bmws. Sounds like they are planning a big renovation soon so that wil address atleast tired looks of the place.


----------



## Gup (Mar 25, 2011)

So purchasing a car from a CA in cali and having it shipped to BMW Manhattan would be free since it is factory owned?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Gup said:


> So purchasing a car from a CA in cali and having it shipped to BMW Manhattan would be free since it is factory owned?


I purchased an ED 335 in Cali, my daughter picked it up in Munich, it was re-delivered to her in NYC and there were no additional costs. It requires your Cali dealer to set this up, not you. If your dealer isn't snuggy with BMW NA it may not work as nicely as it did for me - I don't think there are any hard and fast absolutes in this.

Why not ask your Cali CA and see what he/she says?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

why ship car to other dealership.........? why can't car go directly to you?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] BMW said:


> why ship car to other dealership.........? why can't car go directly to you?


Last I heard there's a shipping charge to do that (500 I think)


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] BMW said:


> why ship car to other dealership.........? why can't car go directly to you?


So Greg, if I order or ED from you in Socal, can I have it delivered to Norcal without additional fees?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Gup said:


> So purchasing a car from a CA in cali and having it shipped to BMW Manhattan would be free since it is factory owned?


Why go through a center in Cali when you can order from a center in NY or NJ and not have to worry about CD at BMW Manhattan? Heck, I'm on the east coast AND you got the PCD. In fact, you have several board sponsors on the east coast. Just sayin. :dunno:


----------



## tagheuer (Jun 10, 2004)

local dealers here in Michigan were charging $500 or more for a courtesy delivery...

I ordered two BMWs from Adrian in Atlanta, and had them both privately trucked to Michigan.

I guess I didn't realize some deals do "free" courtesy deliveries.


----------



## btboy97 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Has anybody ordered F30 M-Sport?*

Has anybody been able to pre-order F30 M-Sport at least for ED? I contacted a couple of dealers and since the M-sport information is not in the system, they only push the sport line, sometimes even trying to discourage me and denying that there will be a M-Sport.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

My CD is costing me $1K. Not happy. Could I have shopped around? I just went with the dealer my CA recommended. BMW of Manhattan...


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

bmw325 said:


> Yeah, I think I remember reading about that in the nytimes a while ago. But since the dealership is there mostly for brand image purposes anyway, why not go all out and do it right..maybe even have well trained product people who don't work on commission. More like an apple store for bmws. Sounds like they are planning a big renovation soon so that wil address atleast tired looks of the place.


I definitely agree to 'higher standard' remark. I purchased 2 BMWs at a MD dealership. Their salespersons were very nice but service department is not as nice or as detail oriented BMW Manhattan. One of the reason I always take the car there for serivce. Detail oriented, formen on site, very detail repair report.



bmw325 said:


> Wow. You'd seriously never guess they are held to "higher standards" there. Any idea why BMWNA bothers to own a dealership at all (especially since its run like they couldn't give a cr*p) I do agree that the mini part is much better.


Yes, it is definitely image related. Just look at the new MB new showroom. OMG! It is so good looking and BIG! It is so spacious that you can park another car between each other, or like I tell my wife that they can fit couple Safeways in there.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

iwantone said:


> My CD is costing me $1K. Not happy. Could I have shopped around? I just went with the dealer my CA recommended. BMW of Manhattan...


No, that seems to be the going rate these days and that's if a center will agree to do it. They have to pay the porter to inspects the vehicle when it comes off the truck, the salesperson to prepare the delivery, the detail department to detail it. Blows me away on what center would do this for free. Seriously? 

My opinion is that most centers don't want to deal with courtesy deliveries because 1) they don't get credit for the sale, 2) if something goes wrong they inherit the issues, 3) it takes a salesperson off the floor from taking care of sales, so they must compensate him for their time (along with other staff involved in). Plus, some centers may take it that a center from far away is encroaching on their market area for sales, so they don't agree to do them in order to protect their market penetration. I think Land Rover has something like this.

That's why many centers use the PC because that is free for sure, but you have to drive back home and you're looking at a redelivery time of around 10 weeks for ED. I only wish there was a Performance Center on the West Coast. :rofl:


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> No, that seems to be the going rate these days and that's if a center will agree to do it. They have to pay the porter to inspects the vehicle when it comes off the truck, the salesperson to prepare the delivery, the detail department to detail it. Blows me away on what center would do this for free. Seriously?
> 
> My opinion is that most centers don't want to deal with courtesy deliveries because 1) they don't get credit for the sale, 2) if something goes wrong they inherit the issues, 3) it takes a salesperson off the floor from taking care of sales, so they must compensate him for their time (along with other staff involved in). Plus, some centers may take it that a center from far away is encroaching on their market area for sales, so they don't agree to do them in order to protect their market penetration. I think Land Rover has something like this.
> 
> That's why many centers use the PC because that is free for sure, but you have to drive back home and you're looking at a redelivery time of around 10 weeks for ED. I only wish there was a Performance Center on the West Coast. :rofl:


Adrian, I am hearing that CD at BMW of Manhattan is free. Any idea?


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

dkreidel said:


> Done it twice at BMW of Manhattan after ED - free both times


Unfortunately I contacted a salesperson at BMW Manhattan, they stated they no longer do free delivery. When was the last time you did it with BMW Manhattan?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I did one a year ago w/ BMW of Manhattan... they did it for less than $1,000 Also...FYI....I would not expect anyone to do it for free there are still costs that have to be considered, the CA for the re-delivery, the DMV dept. that has to process the paperwork and the gas/detail that car will need.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

hatepotholez said:


> Unfortunately I contacted a salesperson at BMW Manhattan, they stated they no longer do free delivery. When was the last time you did it with BMW Manhattan?


October 2009 and September 2012. If you contacted them yourself I'm not surprised with their response. A Courtesy Delivery is a courtesy to a friendly dealer, not you. If your CA and dealership don't have connections at BMW of Manhattan you won't get the answer you want.

Make sure your dealership is tight with BMW of Manhattan, and if so, *have them inquire, not you.*


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok thanks guys. Maybe next time!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm considering a 100K car at a Texas BMW dealer who wishes to charge me $1500 in order to ship this new car to its sister store in my area SoCal. Is the charge reasonable?

Up to this point, all is business and no enticements to get me to take its 2013.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

depends on if it is a open or closed car carrier............. closed is much more expensive.............


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

I verified that transport would be open car carrier. 

.....thanks for the good point!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

too much for a open carrier..................


----------



## the kidd (Jun 20, 2010)

bmw325 said:


> Curious..what did you say to the CD dealer when you were asking them directly about a CD? I mean, isn't it kind of awkward to basically be saying "well, i live near you but decided to buy a car from a dealer across the country, but i'd still like to pick it up here..."
> 
> Wish i'd known that BMW of Manhattan does CDs for free. I've heard all sorts of horror stories about them and my visits to their sales department were quite awful so i'm surprised.


this happens sometimes, say, when there is a individual/frozen color that is not for sale at the local dealership. In the case of the E9x M3, there aren't anymore being made. If there is "the one" located far away, I can see how this can happen. From what I'm reading, the local dealer can either be douches or have some class, hence the 0-whatever price range. Just my .02


----------

